# Problème iPad et google



## lafaucie (17 Mai 2012)

bonsoir, j'ai un iPad 2 , pour certaines recherches avec Google je ne peux pas ouvrir les liens proposés,  aucun soucis pour la même recherche avec Yahoo ?  Merci , si vous avez la solution, bonne soirée , cordialement.


----------



## Taz33 (15 Septembre 2012)

j'ai exactement le même soucis...
Les liens n'ammène à rien ?...

Si quelqu'un a la solution svp ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------

bon finalement, problème régler.

J'ai vidé historique, cookies, et autres...
j'ai relancer et hop ! ça marche de nouveau !


----------



## lafaucie (15 Septembre 2012)

Taz33 a dit:


> j'ai exactement le même soucis...
> Les liens n'ammène à rien ?...
> 
> Si quelqu'un a la solution svp ?
> ...


bonsoir , on est deux à avoir ce problème  ??? j'ai toujours le problème mais pas régulièrement


----------

